# Squishables



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I know many of the members of this board collect hedgehog stuffed animals, so I thought I'd post this.

http://www.squishable.com/pc/squish_hed ... e+Hedgehog

It's adorable!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

AAWWWWW i have thave that! its so on my christmas list!!! Hahahahah :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! I'd have it in an instant if it weren't $42. :? 

So cute!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I know, they are a bit pricey, but they are just too cute!
And it's a very well done hedgehog plush, I've seen a lot of goofy looking ones.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

More hedgie plushes are always better!


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

wowwwww what a beauty ,but realy expensive ,to have a hedgehog hang on the hedgehog room it's realy expensive ,,,I prefer to give more to my hedgie and dont have this BEAUTIFUL Squishables hedgehogs ,,,but I am sad cause if I have more money I'll buy it ;-))))


----------



## Hedge hogs rule (Oct 28, 2008)

Dude, that rocks i want to buy one but there out of stock? i wonder when they will be back?


----------

